# what to expect been given clomid



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hey ladies

the dr prescribed me clomid today and im just wonder what to expect

i wont start taking till feb as ive just had af but thought id find out what side affects etc lay ahead 

my dh is so looking forward to the extra hormones


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there + welcome to the clomid board 

well congrats on getting clomid + i certainly hope it does the trick + you get your much wanted BFP, in the meantime you can always pop onto the CLOMID GIRLS thread at the top of the clomid page for extra support + the girls are full of advice 

right as for side effects they vary from person to person but there is a thread dedicated to side effects of clomid, i will leave you the link so you can have a read through

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

some women are very lucky + only suffer mildly, like i did, so hope you are the same 

goodluck

xxx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks so much


i had a wee read at the thread very informative xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi bubblicous and welcome why dont you join us on main thread we are all on clomid and can compare our extra hormones!! mmm i wonder which of us is the craziest!! lol    

L xx


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

I hope the Clomid works well for you!    When I took it I had no side effects while actually taking it, but a few days later they started.  For me it was mood swings, extreme weepiness, and a bit of dizziness.  DH was ready to go sleep with the dog because of the mood swings.    But we all get through it!


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks mandy

congrats on you bfp 


my h isnt looking forward to the mood swings


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

bub honest you may not even have any, i just felt a wee bit grumpy around OV but wasnt anything major + nothing compared to my usual PMT  

take the pills + wait + see what the outcome is re side effects, dont go worrying about something that isnt there yet or may not ever be there  

xxx


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

bubblicous said:


> thanks mandy
> 
> congrats on you bfp


Sorry no bfp here...  But I'll take the congrats for when it does come.


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

oh mandy

sorry i thought u had one hope i didnt upset u

goodluck hope u get a bfp soon


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi i just wanted to wish you luck on your clomid journey

     

kel


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

hello bub! 
I had no side effects whilst on them but have started getting some now (moody moody moody!!) 
XX


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

bubblicous said:


> oh mandy
> 
> sorry i thought u had one hope i didnt upset u
> 
> goodluck hope u get a bfp soon


Nope don't worry about it! An easy mistake.  And thanks for the luck!!


----------

